# 2 cats need help in Baltimore



## newkitty5 (Aug 18, 2008)

I saw this craigslist post and the story broke my heart. I wish I had the room and money for them. I hope someone is able to bring justice to this situation and give these two a good forever home, though it will probably take a miracle.

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/pet/1241132597.html


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

"Advanced age" :!: :?: These cats could live another 8-10 years!

He's been sending money to them all this time and that's their response?

Hopefully someone will step up. I hope the money from his will does NOT go to them now, because even though it was his wish at the time, they didn't fulfill their part of it.


----------

